# Where to send Lathe



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Is there anyplace to send a lathe in to have it gone through?
I have a twister lathe that I want to get checked out.

Thanks

RC


----------



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

Twister is long out of business so they won't be able to check it out or replace any parts. Lathes usually don't have any problems unless they are used a ton and never cleaned. IF when you move the bit left to right and it feels gritty that's not good. Getting dirt or cuttings in the gimbles would be a problem. IF the blocks don't show wear from the armature then they should be good. The cutting bit if it's carbide should be sharpened or replaced probably every 10-20 cuts. If you have a micrometer make sure everything is straight with relation to the blocks, base, and gimbles.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

maybe call twister and see if they do or call your local hobbyshop :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

As alpha stated Twister is no longer in business. I was looking to get the plastic pieces for the gimble and figured if there was a place to send it to I'd just do that. 

Thanks for the replies though

RC


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

The "plastic" is Teflon. You can get it through McMaster- Carr http://www.mcmaster.com do a search for part # 8735K11. And see if they have the right thickness. The width you can cut with xacto knife.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I heard from a good source that Chris Dosick (sp) has a business where he lazar aligns our mini lathes. I like to have it done to my Hudy. Maybe between the two of us we can get a line on how to get in touch with him.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Mclin: Yeah I'd be interested in that. Not exactly sure how to get a hold of him though. Anybody out there know how to get in touch with him?

Thanks for the info gezer2u. I got place a order with Mcmaster this week anyways so I'll add that to my order.



RC


----------



## AutoDynamiX (Feb 21, 2002)

*Dosie*

Chris can calibrate your lathes for you. Not sure what he charges, but it will cut PERFECTLY straight.

I can get you in touch with him, but will not post his info. Feel free to email me through this site.

Greg Kraios


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Greg, you have mail.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Greg, also sent you mail.

Thanks

RC


----------

